# Escambia Bay Jan. 2



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

This is my first report is a while. 

Launched the boat at first light expecting a good trout bite with the approaching front. My expectations were met and then some. I caught 40-50 trout from about 6:30 to 8:45. About half of the fish were keepers with 10-12 fish measuring 20+ inches. The biggest fish was this 26 inch gator that weighed 6 lbs on the boga grip.

All fish were caught on a mirrodine 18mr with a silver-pearl body and black back.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet I need to get out and wet a line bad!! Getting stir crazy


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Dang you slayed um.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats a gator trout! Thanks for the report.


----------



## wildwally (Mar 3, 2013)

*location*

nice report @where about in bay


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

That's how you do it! They sure are fired up right now if you know where to find them. Good Report.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

I fished north of the I10 bridge. The 26 inch fish was caught early into the trip while I was catching small trout. Kind of odd to catch a big one in the middle of tons of small ones. All of the other keeper fish were caught about 75 yards from where I was catching the small ones. I saw some bait getting hammered and just eased in with the trolling motor. I caught fish on almost every cast for the next hour.

I caught the fish pictured below on 12/31. It measured 25.5 inches and weighed 5.5 lbs on the boga grip. It was caught on a mirrodine as well.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

great report! I fished that area a few weeks ago and did not do to well.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Spanked them ! Very nice trout.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding!!!! Great job!!!!Thanks for the report.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice report. It is kinda strange you caught the large one from the same spot you caught the small ones UNLESS the large one came into the school of small ones to feed. 

Wish I could have been with you.

Also - north of I-10 in Blackwater or Escambia?

Thx...


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

This time of year...I think they are all trying to A: Find warmer water with the right salinity. B: Dark bottom. C: Bait. I really dont think they "school" together. At least at the Choctaw River. I think they kind of all get in the same location at the same time. It is usually a mixed bag. Big trout, little trout, redfish. Use silver mullet. They all seem to eat those the best this time of year. The trick is finding the mullet.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

In some reference material I've read - it says that larger Spotted Seatrout remain out and away from the smaller fish and only invade the smaller fish schools to feed. 

I'm just saying...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Nice report. It is kinda strange you caught the large one from the same spot you caught the small ones UNLESS the large one came into the school of small ones to feed.
> 
> Wish I could have been with you.
> 
> ...


I don't normally catch a trout that big while I'm catching a bunch in the 13-15 inch range. However, the school of bigger trout I got into was not far from the smaller fish. I was north of I-10 in Escambia.


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't had any luck up there since I got here! Your reports have me keep trying though


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice Gator :thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Butcher, good report.
Got a couple of nice ones that's for sure.

What depth did you catch them at?
Thanks


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Hey Butcher, good report.
> Got a couple of nice ones that's for sure.
> 
> What depth did you catch them at?
> Thanks



4-6 ft.


----------

